# GPS mile radius.



## Robba Fett (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello All!

I am just wondering what the radius of coverage is from where I am when I go online. One of my passegers told me it was only around 10-15 mile circumference. 

Anyone got a solid idea?


----------



## Duj (Aug 21, 2015)

From what I've heard from other people that sounds about right. Although it probably changes at surge time to narrower widths.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Does it matter?


----------



## Robba Fett (Aug 22, 2015)

If there is a radius, yes it matters to me, because then I'd be able to position myself closer to where the peak areas are at during low demand times.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Robba Fett said:


> If there is a radius, yes it matters to me, because then I'd be able to position myself closer to where the peak areas are at during low demand times.


Huh
Not sure how knowing the radius matters when closest car gets the ping


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I think the area covered is a 2 inch circle with the blue dot at the center. I was trying to figure this out early this morning when I got a ping.

They best thing you can do is know what bars are crowded and what time they close.
Music houses. We got em all over Chicago from Kingston Mines, The Abbey, to all the ones I've passed delivering pizza over the years.
Then there's Hard Rock, House of Blues.

College areas ping for today, I just kept running student home from Northwestern on Chicago and Ohio streets.
I'm getting to know the hot spots. Most of the trips I took started right near the previous drop off points. Not many dead miles.

Knowing the 15 minute radius is something worth knowing just for reference.


----------

